# Biggest yet



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been working on this one for a while now and really didn't think I would have it done before ice up but got a little free time last week and was able to get the weighting right and test it over the weekend. Looked good so I painted her up!

It's 14 1/2" long (18" w/lip) and 1 1/2" thick across the center. You can't get depth from the photos but the head and tail are tapered in and rounded over with the sides being flat in the center. Constructed of Cedar with 0.062" ss wire-through and 2 line ties through a 3/16" lexan lip. Foiled with regular household aluminum foil and 5 coats of etex over that, 7 total. I was really surprised how much weight it took to get this thing to set upright.

Really swam nice so I'm hoping the little tinkering I did with it before painting didn't adversely affect it. I was planning on taking it out this weekend to see how deep it will get and now they're calling for another cold front for the weekend  Big baits=big fish!!










Here's one that shows the lip and line tie attachments.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very precise foil work. You've got the touch with that stuff and not everyone does.

I also like the red underlay beneath the lip. 

Beautiful bait.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments Vince. I never would have even tried foiling if it weren't for the tutorial you wrote up on it, you made it pretty easy to do! I definitely like working with the tape better than plain ole aluminum foil though, that was a bit of a pain.

Truth be known the red was kind of a fix for a small problem, There was some primer that could be seen between the lip and the foil so I painted over it, lol. If it weren't for that I would have brought the red down the belly further then up behind the head a little ways.

I have a question for you or any of the other guys that see this. I don't like how when looking from underneath you can see wood through the lip. I was thinking of painting the lip slot whatever color the head is going to be prior to putting everything together but then thought that may not be a good idea. It seems like you would be epoxying the lip to the paint instead of the wood that way.

The lip wouldn't ever come out, I drilled and pinned it in place with stainless pins, but I don't want it breaking loose either. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow you did a very nice job that monster! That is going to catch a hawg!!!!!!!

JOhn


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

[QUOTE=jerkin;723037

It's 14 1/2" long (18" w/lip) and 1 1/2" thick across the center. Big baits=big fish!!


Big fish? What about big birds? You better hope a Bald Eagle doesn't see that freakin beast swimming anywhere near the surface!  
Seriously, very nice work. You lure guys really impress me.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> I have a question for you or any of the other guys that see this. I don't like how when looking from underneath you can see wood through the lip. I was thinking of painting the lip slot whatever color the head is going to be prior to putting everything together but then thought that may not be a good idea. It seems like you would be epoxying the lip to the paint instead of the wood that way.
> 
> The lip wouldn't ever come out, I drilled and pinned it in place with stainless pins, but I don't want it breaking loose either. Thanks for your thoughts.


I've had similar situations with the wood showing a bit through the polycarbonate. Instead of painting the outside edge of the lip slot, I use colored permanent markers. I bought a "kit" with about 20 different colors of fine point markers and I just pick a color that matches as close as possible to the area near the lip.

Got to say that when I see baits like yours and some of the others, I am really impressed at how fast you guys pick up on this stuff. Its good to see that forums like this one, provided by OGF, really shorten the learning curves for everyone.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I appreciate it. I made another one in a firetiger pattern and had them both out today, they really run nice! I was running them on my short pole with big, heavy 50lb. mono and got 21' deep with just 60' of line out and that was with the tip about 2 1/2' above the water.

If I used one of my rods with braid and put the tip on the water I'll bet I could hit 30' with no more than 75-80' of line out. Even on the shallow eye they get down, I'm thinking of putting 3 eyes on the next ones. There is no holding the rod when trolling with these, you have to almost stop the boat to winch one in, lol.

Anyways here's a short video I made with the firetiger one today, the shad runs the same but you can't see the action as well because of how the colors blend. When the video starts we are running about 3mph, about 2/3 of the way in we bump it up to 5mph. We had them up to 7mph today without a sign of blowout. (clicking on "I AGREE" doesn't take you anywhere, it just opens the window for the video hosted on youtube)

Vince, thanks for the great idea with the markers. I am experimenting with mixing a drop or 2 of paint in with the epoxy also, I will post up on how it works. And BTW, I agree this forum is a great place to learn. I read every post here before I started painting, it took a few nights but was well worth it, the information here is invaluable.

[youtube]Np-hdpnPZbA[/youtube]


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

forgot to post a pic of the lure, lol.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Jerkin they're lookin pretty awwesome as usual!! I can't wait to see the fish pictures you get off that guy right there!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, that lure looks like a Legend Plow on steroids. I want one. I can only imagine what's on the end of that when the rod goes off. Beautiful work my friend, beautiful.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Jerkin, very nice work there- I can not believe the size of the lips, if it hits the bottom it may pull your shoulder out!! Can't wait to see the fish that grabs it.pete


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really like making these large baits, they just take so much time. I have a 3rd one I'm working on now and have been dreaming up paint patterns, maybe something walleye flavored.

Jim, it has a head like a plow and appx the same lip angle but the body shape is totally different. Mine is more of a shad shape with the tall sides and drop belly. It's funny you mentioned that because I took it in to our club Christmas party and was jacking Brian around with it telling him how this is for manly men and only sissies use plows, lol. He's a super nice guy and a great builder, caught my biggest @40+lbs on one of his perchbaits.

Pete, you wouldn't want to be holding the rod while trolling with this thing, I don't think it would even have to hit bottom to pull your shoulder out, lol.


----------

